# Kylie and the happiest Bear on the planet!!!



## charlieivan (Apr 25, 2006)

Who's a lucky Bear!!!!


----------



## foll-de-roll (Oct 29, 2007)

Hi



That is absolutely disgusting and filthy, and the Mods should not have alowwww :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 




Andy


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

:lol: :lol: 

I wonder what she named the Bear??.............Mike :lol: :lol:


----------



## Hobbyfan (Jul 3, 2010)

moblee said:


> :lol: :lol:
> I wonder what she named the Bear??.............Mike :lol: :lol:


Dick?


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

I notice that it does not have a "pop" shield on the end!


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Thank the lord it wasn't Red Nose Day! 8O 

Dave :wink:


----------

